# Marbrisa "park view"



## ohioelk (Jan 9, 2014)

Looking at Marbrisa for this spring. Some units are labeled "park view". Does anyone know what that view is of?


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 9, 2014)

Legoland.


Sent from my iPad Gen 4 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Garnet (Jan 14, 2014)

*Park view can varry*

We are owners, 2 (plus a biennial) weeks.  Park view is typically a golf course view, or other non ocean scenic view.  Legoland is actually to the west, or ocean side of Marbrisa.  Could be good or bad.  Unfortunately, the ocean is a bit far for really nice sunsets, and Legoland is on the west (ocean side).  Legoland can be a bit loud if you are in a closer unit, but they might have cool fireworks going on (some distant sun sets from select units).  In the park view units, it will be quieter, but no sunset action at all.  All in all, I think the park view units are a better value.


----------



## mgeez (Jan 14, 2014)

Do your research of the 3 different HGVC resorts in the area. Marbrisa was a beautiful resort, but we will probably try 1 of the other 2 "down the road".
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=201563
mgeez


----------



## presley (Jan 14, 2014)

Garnet said:


> In the park view units, it will be quieter, but no sunset action at all.  All in all, I think the park view units are a better value.


I agree.  I'd choose park over ocean view.  The ocean is very far away and on a gray day, it blends in with the sky.


mgeez said:


> Do your research of the 3 different HGVC resorts in the area. Marbrisa was a beautiful resort, but we will probably try 1 of the other 2 "down the road".
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=201563
> mgeez



Another building opens this month.  Here is an excerpt from an email they sent me yesterday.
"Through continuous efforts to expand the resort, the construction team has prepared us to enter 2014 in style! As promised, the unveiling of the newest Villa 69 will occur on January 15th and host some very eager Owners and Guests in the luxurious 22 new units. Following this addition, our expansive three-story lobby will open in June and compliment the resort with a grand welcome! In addition, Villa 58 will open its doors in June and expand the resort with another 22 units for the enjoyment of our Owners and Guests. Just before the busy 4th of July holiday, Villa 70 will open offering 22 more units to the resort. The three new villas will take our resort to nearly 200 rooms! "


----------



## Uscjusto (Apr 14, 2014)

So when I book my 1 bedroom plus with park view at Marbrisa, how do I specify which building we will get?
I'd like the newer buildings/rooms that everyone is talking about.

Also do any of the 1 bedrooms have a 2 queen bed setup, or is it always 1 King + 1 queen sized sofa sleeper?


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 14, 2014)

Uscjusto said:


> So when I book my 1 bedroom plus with park view at Marbrisa, how do I specify which building we will get?
> I'd like the newer buildings/rooms that everyone is talking about.


You cannot specify a building or a floor or a view when making the reservation -- you can only specify a room size (1BR, 2BR, etc.) and room type (Std, Plus, Premier, etc.).  The best you can do is to call the resort about a week before check in and request a certain building.  There is no guarantee of where you will be placed other than in a room size/type that you booked.  That goes for any HGVC property.

Kurt


----------



## ohioelk (Apr 14, 2014)

My park view was overlooking the Legoland park and it's maintenance area.  It did have the distant ocean view.  We were on the third floor of the middle building in the set of three phase one buildings directly against Legoland.  (5300 building i think)  View was OK could see water and sunset. Noise was not an issue with the caveat that it was low season, March.  In fact the park was only open three of the days we were there.


----------



## Garnet (Apr 15, 2014)

*Legoland generally to the west of resort*

The Legoland side is generally the ocean view side.   We only own park view here as ocean view didn't seem worth it-too far.  I agree with another poster-the ocean can often blend in with clouds, plus being too far for nicer views.  We will be there and will have to think about what to request. We had a nice golf course view last time by the quiet pool, but my kids will have much more fun (and me?) if we are closer to the big pool and activities.

Another comment-someone mentioned that you can't request the view you receive.  I disagree.  At this resort, you purchase either ocean or park view.  The park view units are the regular units, the PLUS units are the exact SAME units, with an ocean view.  So, for summer weeks, a 2 bedroom park is (I think) 7,000 pts, and an ocean view 8,400 pts (called 2 bed plus)).  The premiere 2 bedroom units  are 2 bedroom, an ocean view, and much nicer furnishings for something like 9,600 pts.  Bottom line-how many points you pay is what you are choosing for your view.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 15, 2014)

If you book the 2br lock off, you get the new building at the super pool.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 15, 2014)

Garnet said:


> *Another comment-someone mentioned that you can't request the view you receive.  I disagree*.  At this resort, you purchase either ocean or park view.  The park view units are the regular units, the PLUS units are the exact SAME units, with an ocean view.  So, for summer weeks, a 2 bedroom park is (I think) 7,000 pts, and an ocean view 8,400 pts (called 2 bed plus)).  The premiere 2 bedroom units  are 2 bedroom, an ocean view, and much nicer furnishings for something like 9,600 pts.  Bottom line-how many points you pay is what you are choosing for your view.



In my post above, I state that you can book a room _type _(Std, Plus, Premier).  At Marbrisa , each of those room types map into a view, but you cannot specify a specific unit / building when booking -- you can only specify the unit type.  At other HGVC properties, a room type may not map directly to a specific view.

So maybe I should have said you can book a specific room *type *which may map into a specific view (at some resorts, at least) and you will be guaranteed that room type.  You can request anything else you want (building, unit) directly from the resort, but there is no guarantee your request will be granted.  This applies to all HGVC reservations across all properties.

Kurt


----------



## NoeGirl160 (Apr 21, 2014)

Just got back from a 2BR park view at Marbrisa last night.  We had a 2br lockoff in the new building 69, so our view was of the pool. 

A couple of updates with the new buildings that were pleasant surprises, based on other threads and reviews: 

1) the new buildings do have elevators

2) there's a washer/dryer in the 1br section of the lockoff

3) you're right next to the private entrance to legoland, but far enough from the main action that there's no park noise.  That may change when the new Chima Waterpark opens next month, but this section is still further away than the villas that are right next to the Coastersaurus. 

Right now, there are only 2 villas open in this section (68 and 69), but they are claim to be on schedule to open the lobby and 2 more villas in June.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 21, 2014)

The confusing thing is, when you're in Revolution, there is no way to discern the lock off unit.

You see 2br Premier, 2BR plus and 2br Regular-Park View and 2BR Park View.

There was a 3BR Park view available for an upcoming weekend. I called and asked where it was. He said it is overlooking The Crossings Golf course.

The guy on the phone even told me the lock-off units were in the new building. I still can't figure out how to select one.


----------



## NoeGirl160 (Apr 21, 2014)

buzglyd said:


> The confusing thing is, when you're in Revolution, there is no way to discern the lock off unit.



 I specifically wanted a lock off, so I ended up goign into Classic to book it since they are broken out there.  A hassle, but it worked..


----------

